# Puppy Color and Adult Color - Pictures!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Post up pictures of your Golden's puppy color and adult color, and if you think the ear color theory is true in your puppy's case  Plus it's just fun to see how they grow and change!

This is Starlite at five weeks. I do think he's now the color of his baby ears.










This is Starlite at four months, hanging out in Kansas:










And this is Starlite a few days ago. He is nine months old today!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's a couple from last Christmas.....Samson would've been around three months:



















And a couple current shots:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

That is amazing. Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow now Starlite changed tons but I think Samson stayed very close!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Wow now Starlite changed tons but I think Samson stayed very close!


He was a little lighter, earlier. Unfortunately, I don't have many pictures....

Hard to believe he was that small, though.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I know! Starlite too... he's a monster now


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Well I don't have an adult yet, but Augie turned the color of his ears.

You can see the darker ear color here:









And here:









And now he matches his ears:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thats one of the many puppy pictures!

And even though he's still a puppy, lol, you can see on his back he's turning the color of his ears now


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I know! Starlite too... he's a monster now


Samson doesn't seem quite as big next to Cosmo....but he's still a monster.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The puppy pic is the best I could find of his color...some photos tended to wash out. I think he matches his puppy ears pretty good.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy at 9 weeks and Buffy this summer. She's actually redder now than her ears were at 9 weeks. She was more brown then.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love all these pictures!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I love all these pictures!!


It's also nice to go back and look at our own photos. I wish I had more puppy pictures to look back on....but fun, still.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> Buffy at 9 weeks and Buffy this summer. She's actually redder now than her ears were at 9 weeks. She was more brown then.


WOW I love the pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

The first one is Brandy at twelve weeks then adult hood I thing she was nine. The second one is Millie at twelve weeks then a recent pic.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

the picture of Brandy did not come through here it is.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They were both just gorgeous! Adorable. I love the Brandy picture.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

It's so funny this thread has come up....we were just going through old pictures for a Christmas project and came across a bunch of Denali as a tiny puppy. He was pretty red all along, but here are two shots. The first one is when he was 5 weeks old and we hadn't even brought him home yet. The second one is when he was a little over two (last summer). We were marveling over what happened to that tiny, sweet little pup!! Now he's a gigantic, sweet, loving dog! I can't believe how much he has grown since we got him.

On the original topic, he was never very light-colored, but he definitely got more red as he grew older. His ears were always pretty dark.

Since we got Gretzky when he was almost 2, we don't have any pictures of him as a puppy. I can only imagine he was a fluffy bundle of blonde fur!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shyla @ 7.5 weeks old











Shyla @ 11 Months










Shyla @ 11 Months (First Snow)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Denali is SO gorgeous!! That's what I want next!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Denali is SO gorgeous!! That's what I want next!


Thank you! He is our pretty boy...in fact, that is what we named that picture!!  My MIL took that picture and it turned out perfect!!

BTW, Starlite is beautiful! He looks a lot like our other dog, Gretzky. He is MUCH lighter than Denali. Thanks again for the kind words about our dog!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Both your dogs are just gorgeous- and of course I love the blondes, too... but Denali is just sooo pretty  How great to have one of each!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Both your dogs are just gorgeous- and of course I love the blondes, too... but Denali is just sooo pretty  How great to have one of each!


I do feel really lucky! We definitely have the best of both worlds. Goldens are such a wonderful breed, and I love that they can be so different. Are your puppies always blondies or do you sometimes get a darker pup? Maybe your red dog will be coming soon!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Maggie:








(8 weeks old)









(16 months old)

Abbie:








(6 weeks old)









(6 months old)

Hootie was a rescue , we didnt have him when he was a puppy , but you can see how dark his ears are....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have had dark ones before too but only fosters! Never one of my own yet  Although my VERY first Golden was pretty dark... but not red.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the red ones.......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Me too, that's definitely truly what I want next... I love Maggie's color too, the contrast. I love them all, though. I don't have a favorite really... I just think they each have a special beauty.


----------



## CypressJB (Jun 14, 2013)

I would love to see more pictures like this. Does anyone have more to post? Before and After


----------



## CypressJB (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is a picture of my puppy's ears....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-year/187898-i-feel-like-all-i-do-fuss-2.html


----------



## CypressJB (Jun 14, 2013)

What color do you think she will be?


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy isn't an adult (only about 5 1/2 months) but here he is so far. I've been looking for a topic like this, and I'm really curious to see how he is going to end up.

I think he's around 10 weeks here.








This one was just yesterday.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley's ears were a darker golden (than his body) at that age and he ended up being the color of his ears.


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

Here are pics of Guybrush as he aged and slightly darkened.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Unfortunately we didn't have our current boys as puppies. Here is Di as a puppy with Golda and then Di grown below. She grew to be a little darker than her ears. Max was always the same gorgeous red that he was as a puppy (only have a puppy but picture of him) and then grown Max below. Max started going white in the face at about 5 years old.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Ripley at 7 weeks


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Ripley at a year. My phone always separates and turns pictures so sorry about that!


----------



## EmmaandMoose (May 3, 2013)

The first picture of Emma is when she was 7 weeks, followed by 8 weeks and 5 months. She's still a puppy but you can see that her coat color has changed a lot. So has the actual thickness and texture. She's not as fluffy but is very smooth.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

This is a picture of Chase around 5 weeks old, he was much lighter as a puppy and you can see his ears are darker









And this is Chase at 13 months old! He has definitely gotten darker as he has grown, matching his ears I think! So fun to see how they have grown 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Great thread idea! Thanks for posting it.

All of y'all have such beautiful Goldens. They are just gorgeous dogs!!

Pardon me -- but I get a little crazy when I go back to look at Luke's puppy photos -- so here's a few (  ) of Luke as a puppy:






































And here's adult Luke:





























Okay. I'm done. 

My husband just said I should remember the line from the movie: "It's okay to love your pets. Just don't _LOVE _your pets." hahaha


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

These three pics show Riley at about three months (t-shirt), at about 6 months (head shot), and at a year (standing)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jroth (Sep 12, 2013)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> It's so funny this thread has come up....we were just going through old pictures for a Christmas project and came across a bunch of Denali as a tiny puppy. He was pretty red all along, but here are two shots. The first one is when he was 5 weeks old and we hadn't even brought him home yet. The second one is when he was a little over two (last summer). We were marveling over what happened to that tiny, sweet little pup!! Now he's a gigantic, sweet, loving dog! I can't believe how much he has grown since we got him.
> 
> On the original topic, he was never very light-colored, but he definitely got more red as he grew older. His ears were always pretty dark.
> 
> Since we got Gretzky when he was almost 2, we don't have any pictures of him as a puppy. I can only imagine he was a fluffy bundle of blonde fur!


What a gorgeous red color!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

This is such a great idea! Ripley is pretty much the colour of her ears as a puppy. The first 2 pics are from when she was about 12 weeks and the next two aprox 12 months


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley 14 weeks old








Shelley now 5 years old


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Dex as a pup*
















*Dex as an adult*


----------



## n0x315 (May 16, 2013)

Here is an album of a few images. Simba - Imgur

The bottom is him a few weeks back. The picture doesn't do justice on how dark he is!


----------



## jroth (Sep 12, 2013)

Dexter12 said:


> *Dex as a pup*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is beautiful! How do you get his coat so pretty? I've read they don't ever get cuts..is that right? His tail just looks so puffy and full...just gorgeous ♥

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks! I don't do anything specific, he gets a bath every now and then and brushed almost daily. This was when he actually tolerated me brushing his tail, now it's more of a rat's nest. We're working slowly towards the tail getting back to it's former glory!


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Reviving this thread! How fun! 

In anticipation of Little Mister coming home in a week--- let me see puppy/adult pics!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, I will bite. 
Photo of Ben at 8 weeks and photo of him at almost 17 months. The photos don't show it as much but he got a little bit darker over the back, head and neck feathering. He will most likely darken just a tad more but will always be a lighter golden.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy as a puppy and adult


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I can't wait to see chloes color when she is an adult. I am pretty sure she is going to stay blonde with some very light gold markings.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

My boy Bentley


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What a sweetie Bentley is! Very handsome!


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

Ben, Mercy, and Bentley are all so beautiful! I would say I can't wait I can do a before/after for our little bear... but I am praying he stays a puppy for a very long time!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

I love these kind of threads! The 1st two are Hazel at 9 weeks, the third is at 6 months, and the last two were taken recently at just over a year old.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hazel's beautiful!

Love the pic of her with her tongue sticking out, too cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Duplicate post-deleted.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke at 2 months....








Duke at almost 3 years....


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Bella as a pup about 8 weeks.








Bella at age 1


----------



## mvodo (Jan 2, 2015)

Oooh I love this entire thread!

This is Jackson at 11 weeks, and last week at just over 6 months
If the ear theory holds true I expect him to darken a bit more


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Puppy Ear Colour*

I love this thread and looking at all the before and after pictures!!
Kora is still only 9.5 months, but it seems that her color is pretty close to what her ear color was as a puppy!!


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I just love this thread. I can't wait to add to it.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

I've attached pictures of Lloyd at 12 weeks and 6.5 months.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Eight weeks versus one year. She got a little darker. She also had a tiny bit of her nose that was pink, but it turned black.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Maggie at 11 weeks and a year old. Her color was light but now she's a rich golden color.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

*Finnegan*

Here is our Finnegan the weekend we brought him home, and then again a few weeks ago. He is 14 months now...


----------



## CobaltRose (Apr 15, 2015)

Bart as a pup:


----------



## Brads035 (Apr 1, 2014)

8 weeks and 2 years old


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

This thread makes me so happy!! Love to see how they have grown!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

10 week old Zelda and Zelda at a year. Still pretty light colored and short haired, with the longest tongue I've ever seen. She loves being held.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Archer at about 3 months


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

And at just over 2 years


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

Danni @ 10 weeks








Danni @ 3 years









Clark @8 weeks








Clark @ 1.5 years


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Comet at 9 weeks and 9 months


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Since I posted Maggie (moo) it's only fair that I post up Casey. She is all Irish Setter down to the little white patch of fur on her chest. We got her at 7 weeks old and now she's a year old. I understand the breed is not popular and you never see Irish Setters but the girl is amazing and she won me over the first day I held her. I can't picture a day without her


----------

